# Fireworks?



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

What should I do about fireworks so my birds aren't scared by them?

Soon people are going to start letting fireworks off around here and I would like a little advice of how to protect my birds from these scary sounds!

We have had Bluebell long enough to see her reaction to them.

How can I protect my birdies from these scary sounds?


apologies for any typos, Sam is chasing me around the keyboard


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I had an idea!

I am going to play fireworks quietly on my laptop so they get used to the noise and don't end up scared because lots of people on my street let them off and they are VERY LOUD


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea, I think that's what they do with dogs that are scared of thunder.
I actually never thought of the birds being scared of fireworks, we're going to have some here on the weekend so I'll have to see how they react. Sorry I don't have any suggestions.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Somebody is letting fireworks off tonight, and Sam does not care!

-Desensitized-


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

The laptop sounds like a great idea!  I guess as he gets used to it, increase the volume a little?

Pip absolutely LOVES loud noises, which includes fireworks. Usually the first bang startles him and then he is all keen! Mind you, this is the bird who thought me putting a vacuum cleaner right up to his cage to get rid of his seed mess was the best thing in the world... 

Good luck!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad he isn't getting scared!
Great idea!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

good work! he's a brave boy


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippy does not like loud noises like fireworks so when the idiots around my way start letting them off I will cover him, personally I think shops should be banned from selling fireworks ........


----------



## Pamela79 (Aug 30, 2021)

Have no idea at all when the fireworks goes off I stand next to the cage two my three cocktails birds to clam them down and talk to them let them know I’m here and not to be afraid give them food it might help and put a blanket around the the Cage and shut the doors and curtains it might help too


----------

